# [ICS] PCB Keyboard for any ICS device



## aryeh (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is the pcb keyboard for any ics device, just install the apk then enable android keyboard from the settings.








Download
http://www.4shared.com/android/0-bv-kKz/LatinIME.html

Credits to the pcb team

Tested on my sensation with miui 2.6.1 (4.0.4)

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2

Please click thanks if you liked this


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

PCB everywhere lol 

Sent from AOKPCB & Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------

